# New Banner for Sasuke Skin



## Vegeta (Jan 10, 2008)

New banner for the Sasuke skin. Credit, _vervex_ and _Amaretti._


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 10, 2008)

ah...is there a way to...u know...give us an option if we want the old banner back?

Just wondering.


----------



## Austeria (Jan 10, 2008)

winsome. I squealed when I refreshed the page and saw it.


----------



## Iruka (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh, looks nice~!  Give the forum a whole new feel. XDDD
Will there be other character's skin too? or Is this it? //Just wondering.

Thank you.


----------



## The Truth (Jan 10, 2008)

Year of Sasuke indeed...


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2008)

A good change.


----------



## /root (Jan 10, 2008)

Better quality.

Still amazingly homosexual.


----------



## Zenou (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh hell yes. D:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (6 members and 0 guests)
> Zeno, Byakkö, SilverCross, *Tazmo*


>.>


----------



## Smoke (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd rather see this than him playing a flute


----------



## Cindy (Jan 10, 2008)

It's...beautiful.


----------



## Linkaro (Jan 10, 2008)

Smoke said:


> I'd rather see this than him playing a flute



I dunno...I'm use to the flute...

nut I like the new do.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 10, 2008)

I want an Akatsuki skin. 


I like the new skin, but I would like an option between the old and new banner.

I'm starting to miss the old one. ;_;


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 10, 2008)

Its a change for the better. Trust me.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 10, 2008)

Tazmo left. 


Coward, bet he saw my sig quote and ran.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 10, 2008)

awesome, i can finally use this skin now...couldnt stand that old banner o.o


----------



## Kyon (Jan 10, 2008)

_Even Tazmo is here for this moment.

New Sasuke banner>>>>Old Sasuke one.

Great job, vervex and amaretti._


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2008)

Woot it was about time.  Thanks everyone that had a hand in this


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 10, 2008)

I do like the fact it's an Amaretti coloring. 


Amazing.
I just liked the slightly more homosexual flute-playing Sasuke.


----------



## vervex (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to see a lot of positive comments 
I don't like Sasuke but a new banner was definitely needed.

If people are interested in using the Uchiha Clan symbol, I'm giving it away!


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 10, 2008)

*Nice new skin guys but is you guys planning to do a Naruto one too.*


----------



## Proxy (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job on those who made it. Many thanks.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 10, 2008)

Animeblue said:


> *Nice new skin guys but is you guys planning to do a Naruto one too.*



Naruto has to wait.

Finally no more Sasuke with a flute. The banner looks simple and nice.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank God the flute is gone.


----------



## iu4ia (Jan 10, 2008)

yeayyy... new banner

I felt lost for a moment when opened the forum, didnt knew if I was in narutoforums for a moment  but I am really happy for this change

this is cool, and I really like it ... I used to pretty much ignore the old Sasuke banner because of the stupid face he had there, but this one is doing justice to Sasuke`s character. So awsome job... and thahks for the new banner 

I only have to get used not to stare so much at the top of the forum and start reading some threads LOL


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 10, 2008)

No more flutey Sasuke? 

Looks like some staffers have been slacking up on their Uchihate. 



 *The Year of Sasuke* ​


----------



## Kuki (Jan 10, 2008)

The new banner looks awesome 


			
				vervex said:
			
		

> If people are interested in using the Uchiha Clan symbol, I'm giving it away!


I am, can I have it?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 10, 2008)

He looks badass


----------



## Kyou (Jan 10, 2008)

Poor Sole Dub Watchers, its like a spoiler in itself '-'... Would prefer more skins, although it makes Sasuke look better XD


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jan 10, 2008)

It was a suprise for me when I logged in and found out a new skin. it's gorgeous and I really love that image from Sasuke. good job from you guys!


----------



## Crush! (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice. Sasuke. I approve. Though I did like the flute image. But I own the original poster with that image so I can look at it anytime.


----------



## Villeta Nu (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks really really good

Thanks to you guys for uploading it


----------



## Harlita (Jan 10, 2008)

Tina did a great job, but I hate the image. Adblocking yet another banner from NF.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope theres going to be a Kakashi skin .


----------



## Pein (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe its just me but his hair looks brown.


----------



## HedKandi (Jan 10, 2008)

i <3 it

great job guys


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome! I squealed when the page loaded.  

Thank you so much, vervex and Amaretti!!


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 10, 2008)

nobody gives a shit about sasuke 

we want orochimary skin

akatsuki skin

jiraiya skin



GO AND MAKE IT HAPPEN
*
AT ONCE*


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 10, 2008)

i only saw the old banner like twice cause the image never loaded for me but this is a big improvement. thanks amaretti and vervex


----------



## Morati (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks good, nice and clean


----------



## Mashiro (Jan 10, 2008)

the new skin looks waaaaay better than gay sauce playing the flute. I kept thinking of him playing the first naruto ending when i looked at it


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 10, 2008)

I loved the old one, but like the new one even better.

Will there also be one of Jiraiya?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 10, 2008)

its sexy is of epic proportions.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

A vast improvement over the fruity flute playing


----------



## oka (Jan 10, 2008)

I was lost when I saw Sasuke :?

Its a new Sasuke :|

Then I realised its a new skin 
_
Many thanks to the artist/s_


----------



## Kaminari (Jan 10, 2008)

The banner looks awesome!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2008)

oka said:


> I was lost when I saw Sasuke :?
> 
> Its a new Sasuke :|
> 
> ...



Huh? The Sasuke skin is at least a year old.

And if you looked at the OP you'd know the artist's names


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 10, 2008)

urg, damn now I've had to change it back to the naruto skin, damn and I hate orange ...


----------



## Para (Jan 10, 2008)

No more flute-playing Sauce? 

Nice job on the new banner! I'm glad it's Amaretti's work too.


----------



## Curry (Jan 10, 2008)

This is soooooooooooo amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kisit (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job on the banner Vervex and Amaretti, its simple and clean; plus a definite improvement over the old one.


----------



## Kagami00 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's so awesome! Thanks guys! No more gay Sasuke flute.


----------



## Byakkö (Jan 10, 2008)

Pein said:


> Maybe its just me but his hair looks brown.


I agree. O.o

His hair should be bluer, but I'm sure it's brown because of the toning of the original coloring. It just looks odd because of the blue background.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jan 10, 2008)

Holy smoke. Nicely done!!! Much better than teh flutes.


----------



## rushi_chan (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, totally awesome! I liked the first one, but this one is great as well. It is simple and it matches well with rest of the forum. Excellent job vervex and Amaretti!


----------



## Kikyo (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the new banner. It's full of love and win!


----------



## Xell (Jan 10, 2008)

Now that you have access to the skins, does that mean we'll be getting more skins?

Please make a non Naruto one. Luffy.


----------



## Edo (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW this one is so much cooler and badass....excellent job guys!


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 10, 2008)

It's hell better than the old one.  

btw, I noticed it like 15 minutes after logging in.  >_<


----------



## Crayons (Jan 10, 2008)

Ooohhh I like it I was really surprised when I first saw it!

And vervex! OMG you did a great job, thanks to you <3 and to Amaretti, too.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 10, 2008)

hey it looks really great you guys!


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 10, 2008)

OH FUCK YEAH. *FUCK YEAH*.

Now I _definetely_ know that I'm never going to change it.


----------



## SamRH (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks great! Using now. 

A Shikamaru skin would be badass


----------



## Sasha2999 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ohh it's lovely to login just now and see this fabulous new skin. HOT.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 10, 2008)

vervex great job .


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 10, 2008)

The Sasuke skin is awesome.


----------



## Moses (Jan 10, 2008)

The old banner was better... The flute was neat... 

*ACTUALLY considers changing to Sakura or Naruto skin*


----------



## Elle (Jan 10, 2008)

Much love the new Sasuke banner!   New>>>Old  Thanks to Vervex and Amaretti - awesome job


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 10, 2008)

The new Sasuke skin looks pretty good  The sasuke pic colored by Amaretti and the effects and other cool touch ups look great all together.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 10, 2008)

Year of the Sasuke? More like Year of the Faggotry. Would've been better with an Akatsuki, or, at least, a Pain Skin. or a Vergil skin


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Jan 10, 2008)

Year of Sasuke....Nice


----------



## chidorikk (Jan 10, 2008)

how do i change it to sasuke


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 10, 2008)

smaller than the last one but still the new one looks real good, it will jsut  take time getting used to it


----------



## Seijaku_ (Jan 10, 2008)

Go Quick Links - Edit Options, bottom, you can change the skin.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Fai (Jan 10, 2008)

It's awesome. Great job.


----------



## Cholisose (Jan 10, 2008)

Aw man, the Sasuke with the Awesome Flute was the most awesome thing in history. Ever. And ever would be too. No way I'm ever going to use Gay Sasuke with Sword banner. Please give us the Sasuke with the Awesome Flute banner as an option, please? If not I'll have to use the Sakura one. It's too much like the Naruto one though - too in-your-face. Step back a little, please!!!!


----------



## nehnehneji (Jan 10, 2008)

Was going to swtich to the new Sakura theme, but this banner is great, so won't!


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the new banner!  Many thanks to Amaretti and Vervex for making it.


----------



## Constantine (Jan 10, 2008)

It's Nize! =]


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jan 10, 2008)

Much better than the flute picture.Awesome job Amaretti and Vervex.


----------



## chidorikk (Jan 10, 2008)

Yosh!

Awesome Banner!

But I think it could be better


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks much better than the whole flute deal!! Great idea, no wonder it is from Vervex and Amaretti


----------



## kire (Jan 11, 2008)

Jihad said:


> Looks much better than the whole flute deal!! Great idea, no wonder it is from Vervex and Amaretti



could not agree more


----------



## Tefax (Jan 11, 2008)

awesome skin  Thanks you Vervex and Amaretti


----------



## MasterChick (Jan 11, 2008)

Love the new banner! I don't know which one to pick? Sakura or Sasuke?


----------



## Gaara (Jan 12, 2008)

I love it! Great job.


----------



## liz (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome. Definitely the year of the Uchiha for me.


----------



## Phemt (Jan 12, 2008)

It's so refreshing from that damn orange. Blue Sasuke FTW!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 13, 2008)

...So no other artist could've contributed and been voted for?


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> ...So no other artist could've contributed and been voted for?


Mori made one too 

It was mostly a staff-decision, I think.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sin said:


> Mori made one too
> 
> It was mostly a staff-decision, I think.


 
Figures.


----------



## soniclinx (Jan 13, 2008)

i think u should update the orange one because its kind of unfair to ppl who really like naruto to see sasuke and sakura get brand new great lookin new skins and these are also post skip so it should be a skin where he is older please take this into consideration


----------



## King (Jan 13, 2008)

Great job, vervex and Amaretti.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 13, 2008)

Much, much better than the old banner!


----------



## cloystreng (Jan 13, 2008)

very nice job on the banner. Makes the skin soooo much better.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jan 13, 2008)

very nice job with the new banner, looks great! ^_^ can you make an Itachi skin next please? or even possibly Kiba.


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Jan 13, 2008)

its awesome  

but need more details.. i think


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 13, 2008)

I hear there is an Akatsuki skin in the works, will Amaretti and vervex be working on this one as well? (I know Blue already is)


----------



## Hisagi (Jan 13, 2008)

yes Akatsuki skin FTW


----------



## Journey (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the new banner.
It make Sasuke look like not so moch of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the old banner better.  

Sasuke playing flute FTMFW!!


----------



## Red Sands (Jan 14, 2008)

yea i love this new skin better than the flute hmph!!!


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 14, 2008)

i love the skin, although i never saw the old one


----------



## Shiron (Jan 14, 2008)

x0Uchiha0x said:


> i love the skin, although i never saw the old one


The old skins (the Naruto and Sasuke ones) are still there. The only thing that's gone is the old banner for the Sasuke skin, which looked like this (click on the spoiler tags to see it):


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 14, 2008)

I like this one better than the flute Sasuke, too. It's so pretty.

Will Naruto get an upgrade, too?


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks for the updated banner on the sasuke theme! i always wanted to use it, but sasuke's flute playing bothered me. thanks again to everyone who worked on it


----------



## Sleyter (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't see the skin


----------



## Blink (Jan 25, 2008)

Lovely Banner.


----------



## Riptos (Jan 25, 2008)

I like this one and the old one though truth be told I only switched to the Sasuke skin in the last week so clicking the spoiler tags above was the first time I saw the old banner and I like em both about the same.

Sasuke ftw however =)


----------



## Hio (Jan 25, 2008)

Will there also be a new Naruto banner?


----------



## Kamina (Jan 25, 2008)

I Kinda like the old better but still awesome.


----------



## DragonBomb (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm not sure. I think u should go back to that drawing board.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 25, 2008)

*Thanks Vegeta, Amaretti and Vervex!!!!!*


----------



## Billie (Jan 25, 2008)

nice 

4-/10


----------



## chidorikk (Jan 25, 2008)

Funny I can't see it and I'm on the Sasuke skin >_<


----------



## Shiron (Jan 25, 2008)

chidorikk said:


> Funny I can't see it and I'm on the Sasuke skin >_<


Hmm...
Did you adblock the old banner? If so, I think the new one has the same URL, so that would be why it isn't showing up for you.


----------



## MaPHacK (Feb 16, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Feb 16, 2008)

The sasuke one isn't bad but i don't use the Sasuke skin so it doesn't affect me.


----------



## Nero (Feb 16, 2008)

oh i really like it, i have been using the naruto skin for about 4 months again because the old sasuke banner started to bore, but this made me change back =D


----------



## secret_ninja (Feb 26, 2008)

its soo cool i am definatly going to have to start using sasukes skin from now on!


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Feb 26, 2008)

FoxxyKat said:


> Will Naruto get an upgrade, too?





			
				Kishimoto masashi said:
			
		

> Naruto will have to wait



:
.............................


----------



## Sasuke' (Feb 26, 2008)

I want an Akatsuki skin but this one is awesome tho!


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 8, 2008)

Love it


----------



## Cain (Apr 8, 2008)

anymore skins???


----------



## Shiro065 (Apr 8, 2008)

I guess it looks nice


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice banner


----------



## Sasuke_Lover0021 (Apr 10, 2008)

*This is awesome....*

This banner is awesome.... Love the colour.... Very well done.... Love it....


----------



## Jakeobese (Apr 10, 2008)

i like it


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 10, 2008)

I prefer this new Sasuke skin with the sword rather then the one with the flute.


----------



## Bensfer (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome i love sasuke he's hot in every way.....yay!


----------



## nikita (Apr 11, 2008)

sasuke banner huh C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\My Documents\Nikita\Games, Shows, Movies and Programs\Naruto


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 11, 2008)

It looks far better than the previous one. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke looked more gay in the first banner, flute and all. 




I'm actually using it right now. I got tired of the Naruto one. 
And definitely, there should be an Akatsuki skin. pek


----------



## Cursed Avenger (Apr 11, 2008)

Naruto banner needs an upgrade >_>


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 12, 2008)

any more i want a third hokage banner


----------



## syrup (Apr 12, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> any more i want a third hokage banner



If you want it that badly make a high quality one yourself and send it to them to use.


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 12, 2008)

not 2 good at photoshop i could try tho


----------



## infinite (May 9, 2008)

It's a great idea to have mutliple skins, and the new banner is awesome

but I also agree with other members, why not skins of gaara, akatsuki and more?


----------



## Xion (May 9, 2008)

What are these "skins" you speak of?


----------



## あいか (May 9, 2008)

the little option at the bottom left which you can use to change the characters. for example, the main one is the picture with the Naruto. You can change it to either Sasuke or Sakura


----------



## Pain's rikudou!! (May 10, 2008)

I would like to use an akatsuki skin.
or at least a Pain or deidara skin.


----------



## Koppachino (May 11, 2008)

Looks simple and appealing, good work.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 11, 2008)

why does the emo loser get redone before kakashi even gets his first...


----------



## Fonster Mox (May 11, 2008)

The new banner for the Sasuke skin is a vast improvement, but I don't understand the need to have his name in it, it should just be a banner for the forums, not the character.


----------



## Windeath (May 11, 2008)

I kinda liked the old one but i agree there should be more than 3


----------



## Naruto1088 (May 12, 2008)

naruto rules


----------



## LordUchiha (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome Job!


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

It looks really cool vervex


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed, I use it (until there comes an Itachi skin ).


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

ya your right i wish there was a itachi skin


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats a nice skin


----------



## Pain's rikudou!! (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd rather use a Pain skin or an Itachi one.
we have no Pain icons, we have no Pain skins what happened to Pain?
and what about Itachi?
the 2 greatest characters I've seen have nothing good in the forums.


----------



## LucBu (Jun 9, 2008)

> why does the emo loser get redone before kakashi even gets his first...


Yeah Kakashi needs one and it needs to be green. Or perhaps dark blue. It is the year of Kakashi.

OT: Banner looks amazing. If you can make that for Kakashi you win x2.


----------



## ashbash.kakashi (Jun 13, 2008)

i think there should be a kakashi theme too so that all of team 7 has there own skins/theme


----------



## ashbash.kakashi (Jun 13, 2008)

whoops didnt see that post above sorry me bein dumb


----------



## Kakakashi (Jun 13, 2008)

Kakashi theme ftw!


Don't know what the old banner looked like, but looks nifty.


----------



## Kiyiya (Jun 14, 2008)

What is the next one to be made?


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, this looks pretty badass.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 16, 2008)

was the first skin i used and still using.


----------



## Aina (Jun 17, 2008)

Sauce gets redone before an Itachi or Kakashi skin is made. : Complaints beyond reason.


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 17, 2008)

it looks cool. and i agree with iCopy we need an Itachi skin and a Kakashi skin too =D


----------



## Namito (Jun 19, 2008)

An Itachi one would be perfect(love Itachi duh~).The Sasuke one is cool but i don't like his face>.> .Looking forward for an Itachi skinpek


----------



## WithTheThunder (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah...i lik the skin....sasuke rocks...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

I like this banner better than the previous one. The flute was cool tough.


----------



## Nami (Jul 5, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> it looks cool. and i agree with iCopy we need an Itachi skin and a Kakashi skin too =D



I agree with this statement; I think Itachi and Kakashi deserve skins too. As an Itachi fan, I'm gonna use Sasuke skin until an Itachi one comes up.


----------



## thunderbreak (Jul 6, 2008)

LucBu said:


> Yeah Kakashi needs one and it needs to be green. Or perhaps dark blue. It is the year of Kakashi.
> 
> OT: Banner looks amazing. If you can make that for Kakashi you win x2.


i agree.and with itachi and atasuki.but it may be too much for u folks to do with.so i stick with sasuke theme.great job anyway!!!


----------



## Swift (Jul 6, 2008)

A Kakashi skin would be righteous. Especially in gray.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jul 7, 2008)

With a kunai?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. Kakashi should get one too. Plus the default Naruto skin needs to be updated and consistent with Sasuke and Sakura skin, and by consistent I mean one with an image of 16 yr old Naruto.


----------



## Fay (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the Sasuke skin. It's my fave and I always use it.


----------



## T.Mari_Uchiha (Jul 8, 2008)

Sasuke skin rox :3


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree too,Kakashi and Itachi should get skin too


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jul 10, 2008)

i have no idea what the old banner looked like, but i love this one. it's fine as it is, and i have no clue why some people are bashing it.

i'm wondering now if anyone seriously uses the sakura skin. because they should replace it with a banner for kakashi, he adds much more to naruto than sakura can ever hope to.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 11, 2008)

google.ca said:


> i'm wondering now if anyone seriously uses the sakura skin. because they should replace it with a banner for kakashi, he adds much more to naruto than sakura can ever hope to.


Totally agree.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 13, 2008)

google.ca said:


> i have no idea what the old banner looked like, but i love this one. it's fine as it is, and i have no clue why some people are bashing it.
> 
> i'm wondering now if anyone seriously uses the sakura skin. because they should replace it with a banner for kakashi, he adds much more to naruto than sakura can ever hope to.



I use the sakura skin


----------



## Starrk (Jul 13, 2008)

I use the Sasuke one only because of the color scheme. I don't really like him that much.


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 14, 2008)

I switch quite frequently from naruto to sasuke skin.


----------



## Beowulf (Jul 14, 2008)

Zarakira said:


> I use the Sasuke one only because of the color scheme. I don't really like him that much.



Cool, I'm not the only one


----------



## Fay (Jul 14, 2008)

google.ca said:


> i'm wondering now if anyone seriously uses the sakura skin. because they should replace it with a banner for kakashi, he adds much more to naruto than sakura can ever hope to.



Add to this that Kakashi is more popular according to the poll in HoU.


----------



## pajamas (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Rei (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh, thats pretty.
I like the new one as well. 
They both are awesome, yeah.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 15, 2008)

future Naruto would be a great banner too


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 15, 2008)

Now we Need a ROCK LEE SKIN WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Rei (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes. That would be cool. o3o
Or, we could do post-timeskip skins a pre-timeskip skins. o3o


----------



## Ryuko49 (Jul 15, 2008)

whats da link for it


----------



## Rei (Jul 15, 2008)

Ryuko49 said:


> whats da link for it



User CP> Edit Options> Sroll Down to select skin and just select skin, Default, orange (basically the same as dfefault), HarunoSakura, Uchiha Sasuke.

And can you spoiler tag your images in your signature?
Mitona.
tells you how to do it.
Thank you. =3


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2008)

that sasuke skin looks awesome , but would be good one new with him using his new outfit 8D


----------



## GokuBlade (Jul 16, 2008)

meh, I can live with it


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 16, 2008)

We should make a poll and see who Want a Rock Lee Skin!


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 16, 2008)

It's simple, but effective.


----------



## magiro (Jul 17, 2008)

It's beautiful! Awesome job!!! I love this site so much


----------



## kyuubi09 (Jul 17, 2008)

[/IMG]







_lalalalala_


----------



## ChiefNunzio (Jul 20, 2008)

Sasuke shows how overrated the Uchiha clan is....


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 20, 2008)

^ Keep that shit out of this thread, douchebag.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a question for the designer of that banner. Where'd you get that symbol, or did you make it?


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a Brushes. you can get them from |deviant art.com|

i have used it before!


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 22, 2008)

Rock Lee skin would definitely get my attention.


----------



## avenger of uchiha (Jul 29, 2008)

now everbody shut up


----------



## avenger of uchiha (Jul 29, 2008)

ım bored,.......................................................................


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 1, 2008)

Wheres mah future Naruto skin!?


----------



## Captain Snow (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I don't know what the previous Sasuke banner was, but I think this is pretty good. I'm using it!


----------



## TatsuBon (Aug 2, 2008)

*weeps*
T_T


----------



## Candyfloss (Aug 26, 2008)

Make more skins!!!!


----------



## TEK (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice, I like the feel to it. Blue is my favorite color so this makes the forums feel 10 times better. 

If I could make a request, an Akatsuki themed banner would be nice. Specifically Kisame, but one of the whole team is fine too.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 26, 2008)

The Sasuke banner is new? Since when?


----------



## secludedly (Aug 27, 2008)

Are we ever gonna get a lot of other themes? You know #1 is all of the Akatsuki, and the rest of the original Genin 9+Gai. We need those.


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2008)

we need a few more skins please


----------



## ZEB (Oct 28, 2008)

whats good ever 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2009)

I can't use it


----------



## GokuBlade (May 12, 2009)

Nice skin but I somehow had trouble with it.


----------



## bsktbll28082 (Mar 22, 2010)

just found the sasuke skin. love it!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't mean to be rude. But...um, it looks like the old one >.>


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 22, 2010)

Its not really new Emma this is and Old thread from 08
Was probably new back then


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay! :<

People shouldn't be allowed to resurrect such a old thread...


----------

